# Security Certificate Warning popup?



## P38X2 (Oct 15, 2013)

Just started this AM. What is it and why?


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 15, 2013)

me too


----------



## Jags (Oct 15, 2013)

Hmmm...not getting it on IE or Firefox.  CRAIG???

Edit - just duplicated the error (in IE8).  It appears that it stems from the hearth.com meetup popup.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 15, 2013)

Hmmm... Not getting that on Firefox or Chrome here.


----------



## Jags (Oct 15, 2013)

As a test - go to the hearth.com home page (www.hearth.com).  Do you get the message?  Go to the forum page.  Do you get the message? I bet the home page doesn't and the forum page does.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 15, 2013)

correct


----------



## Jags (Oct 15, 2013)

It appears that something is goofy for the meetup popup.  Try signing in from the home page, if you have dismissed the popup previously, it should recognize that and you can move on.  If you have not, right click on the Security popup and display blocked content.  Then dismiss it.  Craig might need to do some work for the future.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 15, 2013)

The certificate I got earlier was from tapatalk, which I think is because it expired yesterday. I posted a screen shot in the other thread, but didn't get the whole thing.


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 15, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> The certificate I got earlier was from tapatalk, which I think is because it expired yesterday. I posted a screen shot in the other thread, but didn't get the whole thing.


I'm using Android and it was related to Tapatalk, though I don't use it, nor is it installed on my phone....if that matters.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 15, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> I'm using Android and it was related to Tapatalk, though I don't use it, nor is it installed on my phone....if that matters.



I was opening the main forum page with the browser. I got a new phone yesterday, and haven't installed tapatalk yet.


----------



## webbie (Oct 15, 2013)

Tapatalk is mostly beyond our control.....

I get those certificates sometimes on this site when I go to an invalid URL on certain browsers.


----------



## webbie (Oct 15, 2013)

I'll turn off the meetup popup for a short...


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 15, 2013)

webbie said:


> Tapatalk is mostly beyond our control.....
> 
> I get those certificates sometimes on this site when I go to an invalid URL on certain browsers.



What I thought was interesting is that I wasn't using tapatalk. I don't even have it installed. I know you said in the other thread that tapatalk has access to everything.


----------



## Dave A. (Oct 15, 2013)

Not on a mobile phone, just Firefox with cool previews (add-on) to view  threads in a separate window/tab.  And from 10pm last night when the certificate expired and now, a tapatalk security warning comes up on just about every thread I view.  Is there any way to turn this off.

Edit: I also get the warning in Opera browser, if I copy and paste the window to Opera.


----------



## webbie (Oct 15, 2013)

I will install the newest tapatalk - maybe that will fix.
Now y'all see what I mean about tapatalk! A PITA, sometimes!


----------



## Dave A. (Oct 15, 2013)

Seems to be fixed now, thanks.


----------



## webbie (Oct 15, 2013)

Didn't upgrade yet, but glad it works.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 16, 2013)

I took a ride over to the tapatalk support forums. This happened to everybody yesterday. TT installed a new SSL license and it takes up to 24 hours for it to propagate across the routers on the net and to individual caches.

They screwed up and let their license expire. But the renewal is for five years.


----------



## webbie (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, just goes to show what happens when we trust some little company.......

Funny thing - once xenforo let their domain expire - everyone freaked out!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 16, 2013)

webbie said:


> Funny thing - once xenforo let their domain expire - everyone freaked out!



eBay did one time too.


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 23, 2013)

Now getting another warning certificate thingy. This time "Akamai Technologies"... or something to that effect.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 23, 2013)

You are getting that from a Java Applet. Probably from a Java update since a new one came out a couple of days ago. Akamai is the download manager that is used. It usually asks you to accept the new security certificate.


----------

